
FT suspends journalist accused of listening to rival outlets' Zoom calls - mellosouls
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2020/may/01/ft-reporter-accused-of-listening-to-zoom-calls-of-rival-outlet-resigns
======
mellosouls
Zoom-bombing = hacking, I guess.

From the article out-linked in the OP:

 _Log files show an account registered to Di Stefano’s FT.com email address
joined the private video call_

So not the most brilliant at covering his tracks.

